# Liszt's 12 Etudes D'execution Transcendante (Recommended Recordings)



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

My knowledge of Liszt is fairly limited to say the least, so I'd like a few recommendations on this particular work from those on this board that are far more knowledgeable in this area.

I've read a number of reviews that say Arrau's recording on Phillips is the one to have, but of course there are other options that are also highly recommended:
Bolet on Decca
Howard on Hyperion
Simon on BIS
Cziffra on EMI
Berezovsky on Teldec
Campanella on Brilliant
Ott on DG

Just curious who some of the Liszt's fans on this board feel conveys the 12 etudes best?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Those etudes are 'show-off' pieces, requiring both technique and 'attitude'. Cziffra possessed both in large measure for most of his career (after his son died, the attitude changed).


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't pass-up Evgeny Kissin! His rendition is fantastic. He doesn't show off; they are played very musically. It's my "go-to" version.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> Don't pass-up Evgeny Kissin! His rendition is fantastic. He doesn't show off; they are played very musically. It's my "go-to" version.


If he plays them, he is showing off. It's built into the music.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Boris is just right. I find many of the others showy or dull. :tiphat:

View attachment 21627


----------



## demon (Jul 18, 2013)

I like the Berezovsky's rendition although im not a real fan of him.He performed all the 12 etudes one after another in a recital in 2002!You can find the whole recital in youtube.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> Don't pass-up Evgeny Kissin! His rendition is fantastic. He doesn't show off; they are played very musically. It's my "go-to" version.


I've heard a couple of his but he only recorded like 5 of the 12.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll have to check out Berezovsky and Cziffra.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Cziffra is incomparable. So is Richter - but he didn't play them all.


----------

